# Flat Coat Retriever at Calgary Humane Society



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.calgaryhumane.ca/Page.aspx?pid=291
Reference Number: 112797 









Name: Shadow 
Age: 10 Months
Sex: Intact Male
Species: Dog
Breed: Flat Coated Retriever
Color: Black
Notes: Hi! Are you looking for a great pup to be by your side 24/7? A ‘shadow’ perhaps? Well then, look no further – I am your dog! My name is Shadow, and I am a sweet and fun-loving boy searching for a good home. I am energetic and will need daily walks (or jogs, or runs, or hikes – I am pretty flexible) and toys like Kongs and Tug-a-Jugs to keep my young mind stimulated. I would be happy to have some brothers or sisters (human, canine or otherwise), so long as they are respectful and fun-loving! ‘Polite Pooches is going to be so fun for us to attend because I will get to work on my doggy manners! Sit, stay, okay! Come in soon new peoples – I just know I am going to be the perfect pup for you! Ruv, Shadow. 

Email us a question about Shadow!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's beautiful...perhaps Ranger needs a new little brother!!! Probably a bit far to go though.....


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks mylissyK! That's way better! 

Laurie - it's not far at all...sigh. I wish I could afford two dogs - I could have a matching set! I already mentioned him to my dad but I think that pup might be too energetic for my parents. Their last dog (who passed away in January) was a mellow a dog as possible. However, my mom has been saying she needs to get out and walk more...what better motivation than a dog??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's one of the few I have ever seen that actually looks like he could be a flat-coat, though I'm sure he's not either. Beautiful dog!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Why do you think he's not a flat coat? I thought his profile pic looked remarkably like a flattie compared to some.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flat Coat*

*Email Jackie-chairperson for Flat Coated Rets. his picture and all info and if she thinks he's a flat coat she will have someone go look at him.
Her email is: [email protected]*


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

He looks like a honey! Ranger, I think you should get your mom a walking partner!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> *Email Jackie-chairperson for Flat Coated Rets. his picture and all info and if she thinks he's a flat coat she will have someone go look at him.*
> *Her email is: [email protected]*


I was just going to ask if there was a flat coat rescue in that area. Thanks Karen. He is sweet and I hope he finds a wonderful home soon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's just statistically very unlikely. However, he does look like one.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

They are rarer than some retriever breeds, but we do have a few breeders (good and bad) in the Southern Alberta area so they pop up. In the past 8 months, there's probably been 8 flat coats (crosses and "purebreds") in shelters all around here. Most are no-kill, but this guy found his way into one. 

I ran into a lady the other day who had flat coat rescue too and her dog actually came from the same rural community area Ranger did and was approximately the same age as him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ranger and C's Mom*

*Ranger and C's Mom*

All Flat coats needing rescue go through Jackie first, she's the chairperson for Flat Coated Ret. rescue, and if she thinks he is a Flat Coat, she will contact someone in Canada to go look at him.
Jackie's email: [email protected]

http://www.fcrsainc.org/clubs/index.html

http://www.fcrsainc.org/contact/index.html


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like he is not listed any longer.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anyone know what happened to this guy?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

Probably the only way to find out what happened to him is to call and/or email the Humane Society and ask.

Do you know if anyone contact [email protected] com (Jackie of the Flat Coat Rescue?) If someone contacted her, perhaps Flat Coat rescue rescued him.


----------

